# Hello!!!



## jjwsanden (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi All,

My name is Jethro, I live in Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire. 
I've joined the forum in the hope of finding some mice as Pets!
Preferably a doe pair to start... Not really fussy about the type, although darker colours are preferred 

Hope someone can help!!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Jethro

:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Jethro and welcome. I'm in Aylesbury too and I'm not sure many people breed mice around here. I know the RSPCA at Blackberry Farm have some bucks as I've just adopted two from there myself and I have seen some does in the Cloisters pet shop in town and also at the pet shop in Thame a while ago.

Good luck in your search for mice, I hope someone here will be able to help.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Jethro, welcome


----------



## jjwsanden (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks to all for the warm welcomes...
@ AnnB.... Thanks for the advice!! I never new there was a pet store in the Cloisters!!! But they still had those
does, and now I do! Thank you very, very much for that info! It's greatly appreciated! I may well go and have a look at Blackberry farm as well!
Also, thanks to the forum for giving me a platform to get some help! It's great to be here


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Glad I could be of some help and don't forget to post pics of the new mice on here.

Ann


----------

